

Ask HN: Can we get a Who's Hiring College Grads (Month Year) started - roversoccer18

I don't know if HN already has a thread like this somewhere, but every month I see the who's hiring post, and after digging around in there most companies are looking for someone with 5+ or so years of work experience.  I think we need to have a who's hiring college grads/entry level post started every month.  Any thoughts?
======
hansy
The current monthly job thread should be applicable to anyone that is
interested in the positions listed (even if recruiter preferences go to 5+
years of experience candidates)

Don't be dissuaded by what recruiters often put as "minimum requirements" for
the position; if you think you can do the job, see if you can connect with
someone from the company for an inside referral and apply anyway

Now if you're looking for startups who typically don't follow standard
recruiting procedures (i.e. may not immediately screen you out based on
experience), www.startuply.com is a useful startup job listing

